# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  So, expanding foam in a reptile tank...

## Maaric

I've seen a lot of people crafting their own hides and basking spots out of expanding foam and have been thinking about doing some of this myself.

Has anyone here done any work like this?
Is it safe?

----------


## Homegrownscales

I have used the Great Stuff or expanding foam. It is safe as long as it's dry. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Maaric

> I have used the Great Stuff or expanding foam. It is safe as long as it's dry. 
> 
> 
> Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com


Thanks.  I've heard that people coat it in tile grout for texture effects; is this safe?  What type of paint could you use if any?  Do you need a sealer?

----------


## Munizfire

I had this exact same question! Thanks for asking!

----------


## Homegrownscales

I've used sand and a coco fiber as texture. I've seen people seal it with a clear silicone coating. It doesn't make a difference though. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Maaric

Anyone else?
Tile grout, paint, and sealers; which are safe?


p.s.
How do you edit original posts?  I couldn't find an edit button anywhere.

----------


## Maaric

I've decided instead of working totally with expanding foam, I'll just carve styrofoam.
I could still use more information on which types of paints and sealants are safe to use.

----------


## AliCat37

> I've decided instead of working totally with expanding foam, I'll just carve styrofoam.
> I could still use more information on which types of paints and sealants are safe to use.


I also am curious about this, as I would like to make my a few of my snakes new hides..

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I have never used the expanding foam, it looked too messy.  I also didn't want to use coco fiber because I wanted an easy way to disinfect it.  

If you click the link it will bring you to my fake rockwall and basking spot for an example.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ll-and-beardie

You can get all your supplies at Home Depot or Lowe's. For this rockwall I used pre-colored grout ($15).  All you need to do is add water to the grout mix.  I did 4 coats, start out soupy and continue to increase the thickness each coat, ending in a pudding texture.

For sealer I used Minwax polycrylic ($10 for small can).  I thoroughly recommend this process over most.  I used a 97 cent spray bottle to spray on the Minwax.  I used half water to half sealant and sprayed it on.  The last coat I used nothing but the sealant and painted it on with a brush for a solid coat.  I would let it dry for 1-2 weeks.  I can submerge it under water, scrub hard, and disinfect without any damage to the piece.  

I also did a rockwall for my crested gecko cage.  I started out with styrofoam, then household black paint, and then DAP silicone caulk sealant.  I would not do it this way again.  The sealer isn't nearly as durable.  When it begins to break down (should hold up for awhile) I plan on coating it with a few coats of the Minwax product.  Also the grout makes it feel rock like, it should last a lot longer then styrofoam only.

You can see nice visuals by searching youtube for lizardlandscapes.  They helped me out get an idea what to do.  Rockwalls are a lot of fun; it's an amazing feeling to finish and to put it in your reptile cage.

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (08-20-2011),Maaric (08-11-2011)

----------


## Maaric

Funny that you mention that actually.  I was watching some things on that youtube channel earlier today.  I picked up some pink panther insulation foam at home depot today to start sculpting.

Also purchased a tube of Silicone II 100% silicone with intent on using it to coat the inside of the 'pool' I'll be making.
I thought about the grout but didn't feel like paying for it when I went up there today, and probably have some laying around the house.

Anyway, you think this silicone product will be safe once cured?
I don't see anything on it saying that it provides mold or mildew resistance.  It does however say that it is "Sun/Freeze Proof."

Its a product by GE simply called Premium Waterproof Silicone.
Says its for Window/Door/Attic/Basement use

edit:  I have noticed that the pink panther insulation foam has a thin layer of plastic on both sides.  Should this be peeled off before sculpting/caulking layers or just left alone?

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

It will be safe when it dries, you need to let it cure for 3 weeks for all the harmful vapors to be gone.  That is another reason why I liked the Polycrilic, it only takes a week to cure but I waited 2 to be sure.  The GE silicone is similar to the DAP silicone.  I will never use either again.  A lot of people do and swear by it but I didn't like the results nearly as much as the Polycrilic, not to mention it is expensive and much harder to apply.  

You could leave the plastic on if it doesn't interfere with your design.  It will all be sealed.

My first project I didn't want to spend the $15 for the grout either.  Try it all out, have fun with it, if you don't like it try a new way.  That's what I did.

Remember, ALWAYS post pictures afterward for us to see!

----------

Maaric (08-11-2011)

----------


## Maaric

Will do, thanks a lot for your assistance!

You said you can get the Polycrilic from Home Depot or Lowes, correct?  I may take your word for it and return the Silicone.

The hide I'm constructing is for a ball python.  The texture from the tile grout wouldn't harm it's belly if I decided to use it, correct?

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

You can get it from many places, HD being one of them.  Like I said a lot of people swear by the Silicone II, I just prefer the Minwax Polycrilic.  There are some people that swear by Mod Podge.  All you can do is try it out for yourself.  If you do use the Minwax buy that little spray bottle to make a paint gun like I talked about.  It will save you SO much time! 

The best thing about the grout is you can make it whatever shape and texture you want.  If you don't like it rub it with a little water on your finger or a small paint brush, be creative with it.  It if looks sharp, it probably is.  You can sand things off after it dries but it is much easier to do within the first few hours.  

I bought the sanded grout because I read that it is stronger, but it has more of a texture, I would recommend it, just make sure there are no sharp edges and your little friend will be happy.

----------

Maaric (08-11-2011)

----------


## Maaric

Yeah, the simplicity is what I like about the Polycrilic.  Anything that saves time.  :Wink: 

Alright, thanks again.  I'll be posting pictures when I'm finished.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Awesome, good luck.  We will all be waiting for the pictures!

----------

Maaric (08-11-2011)

----------


## Maaric

Another quick question.  When attaching the foam layers, what would be the best method?  I bought a hot glue gun but of course it dries very quickly which makes it difficult when trying to glue a large area.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I use a hot glue gun as well.  As long as you can get it to hold together it will be fine.  Make sure the grout gets in all the cracks.  This is why you start with a thin consistency at first and work your way up to thicker, you can ensure all areas will be well covered and hold well.

----------


## txrock7

http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Furniture.html

http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/Fak...-beginner.html

http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/v...?f=75&t=151228

Just a few ideas and examples. I was going to do this when I had dragons. Now my daughter has a BP and these sound like a good idea again. Hope this helps.

----------

_Munizfire_ (08-27-2011)

----------


## dogdayofsummer

My son and I just a followed directions from Lizard-Landscapes for our leapord gecko.  We used hodge podge, they have a few different fomulas.  Just got in her tank yesterday, so not sure yet how they hold up.  But for a first attempt it looks pretty good.  If it seems to do well we most likely will try something out for the snake.  I like crafts and nice looking scenery.

----------


## Maaric

Unfortunately, results will be delayed.  Sliced my thumb open carving the foam >.>
I knew there was something to that carving away from yourself thing..

----------


## SteelTownGuido

> Anyone else?
> Tile grout, paint, and sealers; which are safe?
> 
> 
> p.s.
> How do you edit original posts?  I couldn't find an edit button anywhere.


professionals and the majority of the stuff you buy, are built using expandable foam and stirafoam, then coated with non sanded grout, finally painted with acrylic pain and sealed with acrylic sealer, finally if it is going to come into contact with water, a good smooth coat of aquarium silicone.

----------


## Maaric

> professionals and the majority of the stuff you buy, are built using expandable foam and stirafoam, then coated with non sanded grout, finally painted with acrylic pain and sealed with acrylic sealer, finally if it is going to come into contact with water, a good smooth coat of aquarium silicone.


So even if I use the Minwax sealant, I should still coat areas that will be under contact with water with Silicone.

----------


## Doberobek07

> I've seen a lot of people crafting their own hides and basking spots out of expanding foam and have been thinking about doing some of this myself.
> 
> Has anyone here done any work like this? 
> Is it safe?


I have done this I'm in the process of buildin g a 6 ft by 55 in 28in depth cage for my three bearded dragons. To anwser the question saftey.grout works the best if you coat in alot Im grouting right now and the process is long you have to start with a watery base like soup then a pancake mix next then get thicker as you go the last should be like pudding.  The paint to used is a waterbased non toxic acrylic paint you can get from Joann fabrics after that you must and I mean must seal it with three to four coats then let in sit for a couple of days out side to get all fumes out

----------

Maaric (09-07-2011)

----------


## Doberobek07

> I have done this I'm in the process of buildin g a 6 ft by 55 in 28in depth cage for my three bearded dragons. To anwser the question saftey.grout works the best if you coat in alot Im grouting right now and the process is long you have to start with a watery base like soup then a pancake mix next then get thicker as you go the last should be like pudding.  The paint to used is a waterbased non toxic acrylic paint you can get from Joann fabrics after that you must and I mean must seal it with three to four coats then let in sit for a couple of days out side to get all fumes out


My email is doberobek07@hotmail.com if you have any more questions

----------

Maaric (09-07-2011)

----------


## NikkoB

> I have used the Great Stuff or expanding foam. It is safe as long as it's dry. 
> 
> 
> Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com


So if there's some spots of foam that I couldn't cover with silicone, it'll be okay?

----------


## jmcrook

> So if there's some spots of foam that I couldn't cover with silicone, it'll be okay?


9yr old necro-thread. Member youre asking hasnt logged on in 7.5yrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-16-2020)

----------

